# New Guy from MS with the Dream Killer



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Evening, I'm from South Ms and new to the forum and decided to introduce my ride. I currently own a 1985 Big Red. 2 1/4 inch lift Front and Rear and as of Wednesday will be sitting on 30" Silverbacks. I have heard everything about not being able to turn them to breaking stuff on my trike so it's not needed. I just hear to show some guys that enjoy the same I do my project.




























Before:









After:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome, & good luck!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome man ...where at in MS u located im in Petal/Hattiesburg area... Also on tht lift bracket, do u have a middle support for it? It looks like it could bend inwards if enough pressure allowed it to.... Cant wait to see more


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm fromSouth Waynesboro, yeah the middle is supported just didn't get a shot of it


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh ok good lol u aint but bout 45 minutes from me ha


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Good looking there's a couple guys on YouTube slinging the hell out of some 30 backs one f em went and rode with the soggy bottom boyz it wa pretty cool ill see if I can find vid


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

1 step closer.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

That's going to be sweet have you ever thought of making it irs


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

^ yes as a matter of fact, me and a guy I work with are coming up with a design to put a 420 in it with rancher IRS. Or either 400 ex motor and rearend with huge sprocket for mud tires.


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it will turn out nice! Can't wait to see the end result


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! Can not wait to see your finished product! South Mississippi here as well located on the coast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Cool to see something different! Hope you continue with updates

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Highlifter rims will be here tomorrow, take a pic upon arrival.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Chan said:


> Highlifter rims will be here tomorrow, take a pic upon arrival.


I like what you're doing. I'll be watching your progress. Very nice trike. I don't see very many of those put on the trails anymore.


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Come on Saturday


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet! I bet you can throw a lil gear reduction in that unit plus an axle paddle,,,, then let her eat!!!


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have never snorkeled a trike, its difficult. Trying to run a snorkel high enough and out of your way is difficult, its either hitting your knee coming up the side or is too heavy to hang. But I figured it out. Function and comfortable > Prettiness. I will 45* it back to me, just ran out of fittings.


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Nevermind the old setup, too much running all over the place. I realize this way isn't that high but these things float and I will make it work. Plus its a clean little setup to me. Thanks for enjoying these with me.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Most of those old Honda trikes breathed thru the "back bone" of the frame and had vents below the triple tree.


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

^ yeah so did mine but it had a rusted spot with a hole down the end of the frame vent. As easy as these things float this will work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice job but I'm anxious to see those backs on it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Well guys its finished, I get a little more change and it will have at least a 28 on the front. It pulls them good and wheelies are on command with little effort. Going to be a fun toy.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol was gonna say you might need a wheelie bar now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

wonder how hard it will be to put on front?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd have gone w/ 30's instead of 32's. looks pretty crazy though. :rockn:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

u could do something like this for the front ...like a 30" mudlite or something


----------



## swampthang (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah yes 3wheelers... I've owned about every model of 3wheeler they have made at one point or another. FYI you can swap a trx 250 swingarm on the big red for a couple inches of stretch. Your prolly gonna want at least the small GR to turn them monsters like you want. I know a true 27" tire will make them really work in 1st gear in thick PB mud. Millions of mods for that machine. Oh and when you get into water deep enough to really use the snorkel be ubber careful because the 250's only float upside down unlike the smaller atc's that you can hop off and float acrossed water perfectly fine. Have a blast bike looks sweet!


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

That is a crazy bike! Great build. Definitely one of a kind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> u could do something like this for the front ...like a 30" mudlite or something
> 
> View attachment 14956


Nice!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

